# Help me pick the perfect setup..



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey guys, first off I wanna say thanks for all those that have replied to my threads. I'm really learning alot from you guys. 
Anyways.. 

I decided I' m going to pick up a set of BBS RK wheels. Now I need everyones opinion on the following. Price isn't an issue. 

1) should i go with 17's(17x8) or 18's(18x8.5)?
2) If i go with the 17's, should I go for a 225/45/17 setup or a 235/40/17 setup? 
3) SO3's or pilot sports? They will be used for a few a/x's and HP driving lessons as well as driven on everyday. 


P.S. Does anyone know how much the stock 330 (20 spokes) sedan wheels weigh?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

As for question 3, I'd say stay away from Pilot Sports. I have them now in size 235/45-17 on my 5-series, and I'm unimpressed. The only reason I say that is that they squeal _waaaaay_ too much. Even at 8/10ths, it sounds like I'm a hooligan coming around a corner. :thumbdwn:

I haven't really heard a bad word about S03s.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> 
> I haven't really heard a bad word about S03s. *


I could give you quite a few bad words


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

17s or 18s?

Are you planning a big brake kit? If no, then 17s are probably ok.

The tire size is preference. More grip or accurate speedo?


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *17s or 18s?
> 
> Are you planning a big brake kit? If no, then 17s are probably ok.
> 
> The tire size is preference. More grip or accurate speedo? *


How off would my speedo be with the 235 setup? Do you personally believe it justifies having more grip but a less of a accurate speedo? Would the 235 be a great improvement on traction, or just a little bit?

Btw, what are your complaints for the SO3's?

Thanks.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *
> 
> How off would my speedo be with the 235 setup? Do you personally believe it justifies having more grip but a less of a accurate speedo? Would the 235 be a great improvement on traction, or just a little bit?
> 
> ...


I think the improvement would be marginal

S-03s are harsh, loud, and prone to flat spotting


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

So what tires would you recommend? I thought SO3's and pilots were the big players.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *So what tires would you recommend? I thought SO3's and pilots were the big players. *


Knowing these factors, I'm on my second set of S-03s, so....


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not sure what to get. Money isn't an issue, although I don't want to change tires every 10 miles. I want these to last atleast 15k miles.

Have you ever seen teh BF tires? 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+T/A+KD

They have an amazing dry grip rating on the rack.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *I'm not sure what to get. Money isn't an issue, although I don't want to change tires every 10 miles. I want these to last atleast 15k miles.
> 
> Have you ever seen teh BF tires?
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=BFGoodrich&tireModel=g-Force+T/A+KD
> ...


Those were another option, but they were quite a bit more than the S-03s...

Also, probably harsher and louder than the S-03s. That's not a big deal, but I liked the rain traction of the S-03. (we get more than 60" of rain a year)


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

So would you recommend S03's? As an overall 'best' would you say the s03's are it? If there is anything else, lemme know. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *So would you recommend S03's? As an overall 'best' would you say the s03's are it? If there is anything else, lemme know. I really appreciate your help. *


Yes, I would.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Just one last thing. I've heard alot of good things about the S0-2's being better than s03's. Is that a myth or the truth?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *Just one last thing. I've heard alot of good things about the S0-2's being better than s03's. Is that a myth or the truth? *


I dunno, never used S-02s


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for all your input! How many miles/track sessions did you get out of your last pair S03s?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *Thanks for all your input! How many miles/track sessions did you get out of your last pair S03s? *


8K miles, only 2 track weekends and some auto-x


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I'll be going with the s03's.


----------

